# 75 gallon tank



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

I just got this tank, at what I thought was a great deal. It was $150 including stand, hood and filters.

Now I just don't know what to do with it. I was planning to go rift cichlids, but now I'm not sure.

I might even just go all out and make it a salt tank, right now I just have some local river rocks and aragonite sand. So I could really go anyway with this.

I have only ever kept tropical fish and would like a change. What would you recommend on the Cichlids vs. salt water tank?


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

do shrimp lol. I love mine.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) Feeder fish tank! !LOL!!

I'd go planted, but that's just cuz I'm addicted!


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

paludarium


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

I already have a 5gallon with some shrimp.

lol to the feeder gold fish I could just see the tank full with 100 of them, maybe if my other ideas fail.

I do like the paludarium idea but not sure if that would work with the hood I have, plus I already have a pretty big garden and lots of plants around the house.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) Since all ideas are now banned... i guess you gotta take my feeder fish idea!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Do a salt tank. Salt tanks a great!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

If you have $ to spend then go for a salt water tank. You can expect around $500 or more in expenses depending on if you want to go reef or not.

If you dont have too much $ to spend, then go with african cichlids (poor man's salt water tank)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> If you have $ to spend then go for a salt water tank. You can expect around $500 or more in expenses depending on if you want to go reef or not.
> 
> If you dont have too much $ to spend, then go with african cichlids (poor man's salt water tank)


LOL!  so guess that's the furthest I'll ever get! AFRICAN CICHLIDS!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> If you have $ to spend then go for a salt water tank. You can expect around $500 or more in expenses depending on if you want to go reef or not.
> 
> If you dont have too much $ to spend, then go with african cichlids (poor man's salt water tank)


i second this, exactly the situation i was/am in

however now that i have the mbuna i dont really have a desire to go saltwater as ive met several people now who got sick of the saltwater price tag and maintenance (cost isnt just initial, its salt for water changes etc..) and they went back to things like frontosas with their big aquariums.

thats what i plan to do as well now, when i get a bigger tank.


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

Yea I can't really justify the cost of going to salt. Plus my tanks already pretty much ready to go for cichlids. They were actualy my first choice. 

So I guess all i need to do now is decide what fish to stock. I posted in the market place and seem to be getting some responses so hopfully one works out!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

this is helpful
the first time i bought my africans i got them from a "mixed african cichlid" tank at a pet store and regretted it

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/purchasing_cichlids.php


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

yea i almost did the same found that link from google definatly saved me.


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

Alright we made some great progess today, took out the Danio Cycler fish, added in a 2 trios of mbuna(trewavasae, yellow labs), and 5 red empress.
Then added some media to the pump from my cycled tank to just to make sure it was able to keep up with the load.

They seem like a good group and are all around the same size in the 2 inch range and getting along great.

I'm still planning to add some more rocks tomarrow since I think they would like some more areas to hide after watching them for abit, seems like some added height and more spaces to hide and move around would make the tank perfect!

Then once I'm happy ill take some pictures tomarrow once everthings all cleared up.


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

Time for pictures yay!!!!


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

well im not to sure how I muffed this one up but looks like my yelloe laps had some ick on them, so guess its time to start treatment, but guess I don't really need to raise the temperature with the heat wave and I assume thats why its been a very small outbreak.

Well heres crossing fingers they make it out ok


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just wanna let you know that those are a great selection of fish! =)

And ick? ehhh...~ it's always when you get new fish eh? it's always there no matter what you do... they always seem to have it! I deal with it way too much too~ Good luck though!


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

Yea I think they are pulling out ok, I caught it pretty fast and also the heatwave seemed to be at the perfect time, nicly bumped up the temp. Plus a few daily gravel vacumes and it looks like we are going to be in the clear!

Thanks, about the selection, it was really all the help I go on here that helped me decide what to get.


----------

